

Blackberry is still going strong against apple in sales - bhudman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/17/technology/17rimm.html

======
scorpioxy
So I don't know about this. One day an article showing falling numbers and
predicting the demise of the blackberry and another day another article
showing excellent sales numbers and predicting...well, nothing really.

It's only logical that the blackberry will reach a market limit within the
already mature markets but will expand in international ones where its
presence is relatively new.

Blackberry does have the money and R&D chops to innovate before its demise(if
that will ever happen). People have been saying the same thing about Microsoft
for the past 15 years.

------
petervandijck
Anecdotally, here in Colombia, the Blackberry is very, very popular, even with
schoolkids etc. It's much cheaper than an iPhone (the plan is much cheaper
too), and it still has some brand power that the LG's etc. don't have.

The main features people look for are not so much apps and stuff, it's more:
is there an affordable prepaid plan for this, and can I get on
Facebook/Twitter/email?

------
bhudman
I am a ex-blackberry user and now have an android phone. The nay sayers were
predicting the demise of the blackberry (er.. including me), but looks like
that is not anytime too soon. Good for RIM.

------
gte910h
Article behind paywall. Flagged

~~~
scorpioxy
Works for me. Maybe clearing your cookies would do the trick?

